# Republic P-47 Thunderbolt in French service



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

FAFL in Bordeaux-Mérignac April 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

GC "Lafayette" 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

20ème Escadre parking at Oran


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2015)




----------

